# HK's new pistol



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

Hey guys, I was browsing on HKPRO and came across their P30. It looks like a P2000, but with finger grooves. It looks really nice. Anyway, is it available to buy yet? And if so does it come in .40S&W? here's a pic


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

No - pics have been floating around for months - That was a pic taken at the Shot Shw back in Jan 06 I believe. It was originally called the P3000, and then later renamed the P30. It is not available in the US yet. I have read claims by some that say it is pending ATF approval right now. Chances are it will not appear until 2007. I am anxious to see it myself. The same with the new HK45. Both will be here in 2007 at the soonest.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2006)

*Borrows a lot from the Walther P-99..........*

*...loaded chamber indicator, decocker, interchangeable back straps, mag release lever....yep....Walther must have impressed the boys at H&K...*


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Its the new Spiderman gun (looks like webs on the grip  )


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Its the new Spiderman gun (looks like webs on the grip  )


lol, it does:mrgreen: I really like it, esp. that rail on the front. I wonder what the capacity is? I might consider it if it will ever come in .40 No decocker it looks like though:?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yea, I don't know if it will have the 13 round mag like the USPc/P2000 or 15 rounds....


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

Actually the pics are from it's debut at the European equivilant of our SHOT Show. Mainly for mil/leo stuff. It's been approved and a contract made by at least one Euro (German?) agency. It is listed on the European HK site. It's status for US importation is pending with BATFE but evidenatlly some small changes are rumored to be required. I'd expect to see it at the '07 SHOT Show. I'm also betting with pending contracts of this model, it will be a while before it's actually available here. 
I really don't see any real improvement over the existing HK models. changeable grip panels...OOooohhhh  Will I buy one? Eventually maybe, just to add another HK to the group but it definately won't be high on the list.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Dustoff '68 said:


> *...loaded chamber indicator, decocker, interchangeable back straps, mag release lever....yep....Walther must have impressed the boys at H&K...*


The only new thing to HK that you mentioned is the interchangeable back straps...right?

It's a cool lookin gun!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

The side straps are supposed to be interchangable too, from what I'd read.


----------



## z28smokin (May 6, 2006)

I can't wait to get this pistol. This and another p2000sk.


----------

